
Monads for JavaScript Developers - paulshen
https://bypaulshen.com/posts/monads-for-javascript-developers/
======
ipnon
Monads always remind me of von Neuman, "young man, in mathematics you don't
understand things. You just get used to them." I still can barely explain a
monad in plain English. But with some experience I can tell you all of their
laws and show you how to make them work. Confusion is stupidity leaving the
mind.

